
Google Contributor - fishtopher
https://contributor.google.com/v/beta
======
djsumdog
Hmm. There have been other small startups that have tried this, but nothing
has really stuck. It seems pretty exclusive too. How can a webmaster of a
small independent blog chose to participate?

I'm kinda weary of this entire model. I was really hoping Patreon would do
more to disrupt the ad model than anything else and wrote about it a while
back:

[https://penguindreams.org/blog/how-patreon-is-disrupting-
you...](https://penguindreams.org/blog/how-patreon-is-disrupting-youtube-and-
other-ad-supported-services/)

...and it's made an impact for sure, but even now Google seems to want to cut
Patreon out of their services (you have to have a minimum number of
subscribers to add a Patreon button to new videos).

Flattr was another concept in this space that didn't really pan out either.

